# how is this Cabinet? need suggestions



## RON28 (May 28, 2012)

hello friends, how is this cabinet? Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Silver) | Cabinet | Flipkart.com 
does it have enough space to accommodate this graphic card? Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R775OC-1GI 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com *OR * Asus AMD/ATI HD 7770 Direct CU 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (May 28, 2012)

Good enough for the specified requirement.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 28, 2012)

Will be enough for your needs. But better get a elite 311.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 29, 2012)

Try to get the Elite 311...thought this (310) is suited for your needs..


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

Another vote for Elite 311 for its cable management features and bottom PSU placement.


----------



## RON28 (May 29, 2012)

thank you d6bmg, saikiasunny, techiemaharaj, RiGOD for suggesting and giving your opinions, decided on elite 311 and will get it  thanks a lot


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

Welcome buddy and post pics as soon as you get it


----------



## bruce_batman (May 29, 2012)

dude i own a elite 310 and its very cool although i have a black one


----------



## rajnusker (May 30, 2012)

Good cabby for price.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> hello friends, how is this cabinet? Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Silver) | Cabinet | Flipkart.com
> does it have enough space to accommodate this graphic card? Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R775OC-1GI 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com *OR * Asus AMD/ATI HD 7770 Direct CU 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Read my 311 Review 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...aster-elite-311-review-discussion-thread.html


----------

